# Subsoiler



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I bought a piece of property which had an existing irrigation system on one side of what is now my lawn. I put in an irrigation meter, and am working on running main water line to supply my pool house, outdoor spigots, and irrigation system.

Right now some of the irrigation is plumbed from my neighbor's water meter. He's been gracious enough to let me continue to use it during these hot months, but I'm in the process of running pipes to switch it all to my meter.

I just hand dug a trench 130' and tied a main line of 2" PVC to the pool house and coincidentally part of the irrigation system, but a part we don't even use lol.

I have 2 zones that I use, and 5 other zones that are operational and working that we don't use. Most of what they supply is either very mature trees and shrubs that are doing fine without it, or areas that are now all shade and pine needles and also no longer need water. I may use those 5 zones and run more plumbing to the half of my yard that is not irrigated. Right now the second half is watered with 2 4 zone hose end timers, 3/4 water hose that is buried or hidden in pine needles, and impact sprinklers. It really works well for now.

Anyway, sorry I get long winded. The purpose of my post is, the digging gets old &#128514;. This will probably be a multi step process and I don't really wanna be renting a trencher multiple times.

I have a 21hp 4wd tractor, and I am wondering if I could use a subsoiler to pull most or at least some of my pipe like a vibratory plow would. I think the tractor would pull it in my soil, I have mostly sand. I've never used a subsoiler, but it looks like it disturbs the surface very little, much like a vibratory plow. How would I attach the pipe to the subsoiler before beginning to drag it?

Worst case scenario I figure I can bust up a trench with it then shovel the loose dirt out, but I'm hoping I can pull the pipe as I go. That would make easy work of this whole job!

I wouldn't necessarily have to go very deep. Most of the existing lateral lines that I've unearthed are less than 6" deep. They've been there over 30 years with no problems. I'd go deeper than that but it doesn't have to be super deep around here.

I guess my point is if the tractor struggled at full depth I could choke the subsoiler up some, or I could even make two passes and go deeper the second time.

Just thinking out loud, and looking for feedback from folks who may have been there, done that!

A large portion of this pipe will run through areas that I don't consider my "lawn" and I'm not worried about tearing up (back yard, or behind the pool, or through some areas with no grass anyway.) . I could start there and develop my learning curve.


----------



## mwemaxxowner (May 30, 2020)

I am discovering that they make some with a pipe pulling attachment already. I'll have one soon I hope!


----------

